# 2nd Annual Barbie Rod Derby



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey all, mother nature might be throwing us a curve ball. Based on the rain we are getting, we may have to reschedule for April 4th. Michael Durkalec will be monitoring the river levels throughout the day. Should the Rocky be blown out, we will make the call as soon as possible but no later than tomorrow afternoon. Stay tuned and keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, The Rocky will not be in condition for the derby tomorrow. It will be postponed until April 4th (the following Saturday). All of the times and places will be the same. As steelhead anglers, I think we all are used to working on mother nature's timetable and we all have learned that flexibility is the rule. See you April 4th!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok everyone! We are ON for tomorrow! I look forward to seeing and meeting everyone there. Registration is from 8:00 am to 8:30 am. Be there or miss out on meeting a great group of anglers and a chance at over $1700 worth of prizes!!!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

We have opened it up to Wallace lake also due to river conditions. Not too late to get in on the action! Raffle and cook out to be held starting at 2:30. A TON of prizes to give away!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/04/lakewood_angler_nathaniel_watk.html


----------

